# Anyone having static energy problems with their rugs?



## CrazyOldMare (3 February 2012)

My Horseware liners are giving off static energy and frightening my horse when I change his rugs.  I have to say I am rather disappointed as they are not cheap.  Is anyone else experiencing similar problems?  Tried talking to Horseware about the problem and they couldnt careless!  Customer service clearly not their thing!


----------



## WandaMare (3 February 2012)

Hi yes I have had the same problems with one of my horses, he actually injured himself quite seriously one day when I took his rug off. Mine was a Bucas but some horses just seem to be more prone to it, I rang them and had exactly the same response as you! No advice or help at all.....

So, I spent ages trying to find out how to reduce the zap when removing rug and eventually found a physics student who told me to spray the rug lightly with water before removing the rug...not very practical in winter I know !! but it really works. I keep a bottle spray handy and just a fine mist of water which dampens the rug very slightly is enough to stop the static.

It then means hanging the rug to dry but hey ho safer than a horse sitting on the floor on its back end shaking in terror, which is what I used to have to cope with


----------



## CrazyOldMare (3 February 2012)

I am glad it is not just me and thanks for the advice, as you say water not very practical in winter!  I have found that the rug on its own is fine but when you add a liner then the static energy is created.  They say they are static free and tested but Nylon is one of the most static materials so I cant see how that can work.  

What has upset me the most is their lack of Customer Care!


----------



## flyingfeet (3 February 2012)

Static is caused by friction and will vary from horse to horse 

Wash your liners with loads of fabric softener and this should reduce the risk 

There are also instructions on making an anti static spray here: 
http://h2g2.com/dna/h2g2/A6378744


----------



## CrazyOldMare (3 February 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Trakehner (5 February 2012)

Rub your horse with the dryer sheet before you put his blanket on...less or no static.  Now, if something would just work with the vacuum cleaner...I get a lot of "Whoops!" when using it on my horse this time of year.


----------



## Dotilas (5 February 2012)

Static Electricity is caused by electron transfer when two insulators are rubbed together (i.e. balloon/hair, nylon/horse hair) and when you remove the rug it can cause "sparks".

Personally I normally don't get this if I "lift and fold" the rug off the horse - sliding the rug off the horse causes the static build up. Try undoing all clips, folding backwards neck, then back over quarters and then in half the other way and lifting off horse. If this doesn't work then there might be more movement in the rug than there should be, so make sure straps are correctly adjusted and are tight enough.

Technically you should be able to "earth" the rug to discharge the static before you remove it to discharge it, by connecting it with an electrical conductor to the ground.


----------



## flowerlady (5 February 2012)

It is the nylon in the linings.  You either have linings that don't hold hairs and will produce your own electricity or linings that do not have nylon in them.


----------



## WSF (8 February 2012)

I fold off as well to prevent this. My horse doesn't freak out but she does look a bit put out, understandably!


----------



## amy_b (9 February 2012)

we had a nightmare with static rugs on my mums horse, he would be fine in the morning and by the time she brought him in he would either not walk or walk with his nick to one side and appear very lame!! she has since bought rugs lined with 100% cotton (has had problems with rugs being sold as 100% cotton that are not!) and he is perfectly fine now! 
some must be more sensitive to it than others but they do say horses are more sensitive to electricity than us in general, hence why those horses died at that racecourse last year when their handlers were fine.


----------



## RunRunReindeer (9 February 2012)

Haven't noticed any effect on my horse, but when I take her rug off I get little electric shocks through the damaged left earpiece of the little personal radio I wear when doing the horses, ouch!


----------



## Milanesa (11 February 2012)

Oh this is so interesting it happens to me nearly everyday and only to one horse that I have. I always get the electric shock though it's really getting to me and the horse sometimes get a shock too which he doesn't like!! I can't seem to stop it with anything so the water trick is something I will try. Does anyone find it's better/ worse with gloves on or off?! It's so annoying!!


----------



## xxMozlarxx (13 February 2012)

yep.. me too with 2 of my horses, fleeces seem worse. Thanks for the tips x


----------



## Venevidivici (18 February 2012)

I don't use any fleeces/fleece lined rugs on my boy now-he became terrified of rug changes after it'd happened 3 or 4 times. No probs with nylon lined ones tho:-/


----------

